
How Pixar’s Toy Story 2 was deleted twice once by tech & again for its own good - k4rtik
http://thenextweb.com/media/2012/05/21/how-pixars-toy-story-2-was-deleted-twice-once-by-technology-and-again-for-its-own-good/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=How%20Pixar%E2%80%99s%20Toy%20Story%202%20was%20deleted%20twice%2C%20once%20by%20technology%20and%20again%20for%20its%20own%20good&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
superk
That slow motion `rm -rf` is a little doubtful. Sounds more like an ftp-style
recursive delete.

